# APR Plus is Now Available for the 3.0 TFSI!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We’ve extended APR Plus to include all 3.0 TFSI engines still under the original Audi Limited Powertrain Warranty! This includes Audi S4, S5, Q5, SQ5, A6, A7 and A8 Models. APR Plus give you a factory term limit matching Limited Powertrain Warranty on top of our APR Plus ECU Upgrade to give you peace of mind when tuning. Visit www.goaprplus.com and select your vehicle to learn more! GO APR!


----------



## Charolastra (Aug 30, 2004)

Interested. How does this impact factory catalytic converters? Will I need to upgrade to avoid burning through the catalyst?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Charolastra said:


> Interested. How does this impact factory catalytic converters? Will I need to upgrade to avoid burning through the catalyst?


We haven't seen any impact at this power level.


----------

